# Crenshaw?



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of Crenshaw? I was looking a my dogs papers and they go all the way back to Crenshaw............ and also Rowland which is my aunt last name it's hard to tell people about my dogs bloodline cause the majority of the breeding all the pups stayed in the family........ and of couse now it will be wilkie cause of my last name


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

James Crenshaw was the breeder of Garrett's CH Jeep ROM and owned CH Honeybunch (Along with CH Rascal, CH Hurt, GR CH Blackjack, CH Gator, GR CH Snake, and many more). He wrote a book, *My Life and Times With the American Pit Bull Terrier*, might want to check it out.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

GSD thanks so much I remember seeing Garrett's CH Jeep ROM on the papers!!! So what does everyone think about that line?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, "Jeep" is a board term because everyone and their mother has a "Jeep" dog, and while a bloodline can provide the outline of your dog, it is up to the breeder to paint the picture.

The line is quite popular, and from what I noticed it's heavily populated in the south. It is often crossed with Redboy/Jocko and Rascal blood. Cold Steel Pits of Florida owns many Jeep dogs and Jeep-crosses, www.coldsteelpits.com

Myself, I really like the dogs bred down from CH Gator.


----------

